# GF uses makeup brush to clean speakers



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

While I was at work, my GF was dusting my speakers with her makeup brush, something like this. I thanked her for dusting it, but I am pretty picky when it comes to my speakers because now it has little sparkly things around some areas of my speaker. She also dusted the tweeters, what I am wondering is, it should be fine right? Using a makeup brush to dust the tweeter area, I don't notice any scratches and it sounds fine, so that means it's fine right?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I would be very surprised if anything at all happened. The sparkly bits will probably come of in time anyway, but I would suggest using a clean brush in future, in the nicest possible way of course  I actually use the exact same thing to clean my speakers with and remove any dust, but I bought one specifically that doesnt have any make up on :blush:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I wouldn't worry, just take a vacuum with a soft brush end and clean it that way. If you come home and your speaker wires are braided and they have dresses on them, I might have a talk with her....:heehee:


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks, now my mind is at ease. My speakers are a black gloss and now it is a black gloss with shimmering specks. Doesn't look too bad I guess.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I forbid my girlfriend to touch any component when cleaning in the house, it is my job to up keep the speakers and dust when needed and that goes for everything, I don't need any scratches anywhere or else :whistling:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have an agreement with the wife which was signed and notarized that she will not touch, clean, move, come into contact with any and all HT gear which includes but not limited too TVs, Avrs, game consoles, cable boxes, HTPC and all cables associated with said gear. Failure to comply with the rules will result in a ban from the mancave in order to get back in she must come with an offering of new gear to be granted access once again.:bigsmile:

But seriously I'm pretty uptight when it come to the maintenance of my gear I use a low power vacuum, cans of compressed air, alcohol to clean all the contacts. If you name it I have it, when the misses and I first got together she made the mistake of cleaning the Lcd with Windex and hence why the legal agreement came into existence.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Lol ! Tony the LCD thing reminds me of my misses do exactly the same, I was fuming and since that day she does not got anywhere near my kit or else there will be trouble :heehee:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

When I bought my plasma tv about 4 years or so ago, it cost me 2.5k. The first week my little girl (18 months at the time) took a biro to the screen and put a big swirl in it. You dont know how sick I was. You cant see it when the set is on , but I know its there, and 4 years of trying to remove it have had only slight success. Needless to say non of the ladies of my home go near anything I own now. I actually trust my misses to clean the kit (not as high end as most peoples though) as she takes perfect care of everything since 'the incident'.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What is a "biro?" Those of us in the provinces might not be able to translate.:scratch:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

A "Biro" is commonly known as a Pen to us in the UK.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Ah, like the "Bic" brand name for a pen gets generalized over here. Or when we were kids every Japanese motorcycle was a Honda.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Lol! and when you say Bic it reminds me of razors for shaving over here :bigsmile:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yep, it was a ball point ink pen, which was missing its ball. T'was a sad day for moi, but fortunately the one and only time anything like this ever happened in my home. The little tinker is now 6 and looks after everything just so


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

...and you brits think we are barbarians out in the colonies...:whistling:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Not since you single handedly saved us (and the rest of the world) from the Germans twice, now your our best fwends


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

boy, I must be a pig.

you guys clean your speakers and all??

Ha, had a gtg here recently, and I noticed some smart alec licked his finger and wrote in the dust on my 18 'wash me'

some cheek eh?


----------



## martinez331 (Oct 21, 2010)

recruit said:


> I forbid my girlfriend to touch any component when cleaning in the house, it is my job to up keep the speakers and dust when needed and that goes for everything, I don't need any scratches anywhere or else :whistling:


My Gf knows better as well! lddude:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I use an old Liquitex Kolinsky Plus paint brush, has very soft bristles and does a fine job of removing dust from delicate objects.

As for the "biro", I bought a 50" Sony GWIII a few years back. Believe it was $3199 and I'd had it less than a year when my 2 year old launched a Hot Wheels car at the screen. Had three small but deep scratches in it, couldn't see when watching but it sure stood out when the set was turned off.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

nobody touches my gears even if I don't dust for a couple of weeks when I'm busy on my work...


----------

